# Loud meowing after eating



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

Apologies if this sort of thing has come up before - i did do a search but couldnt find anything. 
Every time Barney's finished eating his food - whether its a main meal or just biscuit snack he'll start meowing extremely loud! Even if me or OH are nearby he'll do it, it sound awful! Like a siren going off! and we have no idea why he does it.. we call back to him sometimes to reassure him we are here incase its because he thinks we've gone out.. it doesnt go on for very long, and he usually stops after 5-10 meows or if we make a fuss of him..
Anyone elses cats do this? Should i be worried?!


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

zippie161 said:


> Apologies if this sort of thing has come up before - i did do a search but couldnt find anything.
> Every time Barney's finished eating his food - whether its a main meal or just biscuit snack he'll start meowing extremely loud! Even if me or OH are nearby he'll do it, it sound awful! Like a siren going off! and we have no idea why he does it.. we call back to him sometimes to reassure him we are here incase its because he thinks we've gone out.. it doesnt go on for very long, and he usually stops after 5-10 meows or if we make a fuss of him..
> Anyone elses cats do this? Should i be worried?!


My Rosie does something similar after eating, though not very loudly. It's a cross between a chirrup and a meow. She sometimes looks at me when she does it and she's licking her lips at the same time, but then continues to stroll out the room. There's hardly any food left in the bowl.

I wonder if she's saying "Thank you" or "I'm full" or "Don't think much of the grub around here"  I don't really know what it means.

Is he fairly vocal anyway? Rosie is. Does he clean his plate? He could be asking for seconds!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Given the circumstances in which he came to you, I would like to think that he is thanking you for feeding him.  

Maybe it is his way of expressing pleasure at having a nice full tummy. 

I'm assuming it doesn't sound painful in anyway, or if he looks in pain, when you say he stops if you fuss him or after a short time.


----------



## zippie161 (Jan 21, 2012)

I dont think he's in any pain, (at least it doesnt look like it!) i think it could be either a thankyou or 'i want more' habit  Its just so strange!
He is a very vocal cat - the most vocal ive ever known, when i come home im always greeted with chirps and runs around the house chirping while he plays so maybe it is just his way of trying to communicate with us 

Oh yes he ALWAYS leaves his bowl clean and his food is always gobbled up within seconds of me putting it down!


----------



## LDK1 (Oct 1, 2010)

zippie161 said:


> I dont think he's in any pain, (at least it doesnt look like it!) i think it could be either a thankyou or 'i want more' habit  Its just so strange!
> He is a very vocal cat - the most vocal ive ever known, when i come home im always greeted with chirps and runs around the house chirping while he plays so maybe it is just his way of trying to communicate with us
> 
> Oh yes he ALWAYS leaves his bowl clean and his food is always gobbled up within seconds of me putting it down!


Awwwww, he sounds really cute. It could well be just his personality then.

Rosie is very talkative - she even mutters to herself sometimes when she's just chilling, like she's thinking out loud. I must admit, I do encourage it by talking back to her when she vocalises, though sometimes she can get quite irritating when you're trying to concentrate on something else - she does like me to be at her beck and call at all times 

Anyway, you know your cat's habits and if everything else appears normal then it doesn't sound like anything to worry about


----------

